# new to the Soo



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

just transfered up here to LSSU and I need some info on trout/salmon fishing around here. I've never been properly introduced to salmon fishing and I am stuck shorefishing. I would really appreciate any tips on techniques and PM some spots i can access from shore.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Remember you can't give specific spots or holes out on here.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

You can edit your post and get ride of the things that you do not want.

Redneckman


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

One thing you can do if going across to Canada isn't a big deal is pay the eight dollars for a daily fishing license and go fish the rapids on the Canadian side. I use to go to Lake State and we did that alot and were usually successful. Just a word of warning this maybe unwadeable at times depending how much water they are letting into the river. Make sure you have good waders when you go. Another spot which is a little farther away and is also a wader spot is on the Garden river in Canada. It is a beautiful river and is usually stacked up with fish. It is passed Searchmont. Other than that the other guys pretty much gave you all the other spots.


----------



## jiggers (Mar 7, 2008)

jlcrss, I want to pick up where you left off and mention a few things about the Garden. I've seen the Garden referred to as a hot spot on boards and as hotspots go, they eventually get the pressure. 

I want to make sure people realize that the most accessible parts of the Garden River i.e. near the mouth are on reservation land (east of the Soo) and they take trespassing on the land and the river very seriously. So if people are interested in hitting the Garden, be sure you know where you are going. There are CO's up there that don't even know where the reservation starts and stops. Take jlcrss advice and head north past Searchmont.


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks for the tips guys. I'm really new to the salmon scene, any specifc baits, lures, rigs, and techniques i should know about. I use light tackle...real light...but i am pretty versatile with it


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Keep in mind guys and gals that naming specific spots is taboo on these boards as far as river fishing goes. The details are to be found in the "sticky" at the top of the list of threads in each river forum.

If you see such posts please report them to the moderators by using the Report a Post feature which is the exclamation point inside the red triangle above each post.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

sorry whit, my post was deleted.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

Unless you have a guide or a boat or a good friend from the reservation, there isn't a ton of spots to hit. So I can summarize where the most well know, top secret spot/hole is at.....the Rapids......Gonna get a fine for this one, but it is tough fishing up in that area. Plus the rapids are not safe for novices. There are some deep holes, slippery rocks and fast current. So anyone that can help anyone else out is great on where to go and how to get there. I doubt 10k people are going to drop everything and find that secret spot up at the Soo.

KW


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Felt bottom boots are a necessity. It all depends on how much water they are letting through the gates.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

I swear the Soo one area that doesn't have secret spots. If you go on Indian Land, you will find a ton of them along with a tribal government that will slap you silly. You have the power plants and the rapids. If there is more, then they must be under the same guidelines as Area 51. 

KW


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

KingWilly, I see your from Troy and not the Soo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

Giuliani is a brutha from another mutha. 

KW


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

The best thing to do is send a PM to uptracker and have him help you. But I really believe that a boat or excellent wading skills will put you on fish. Just explore the rapids with a buddy and a long rope. Water is cold and fast.

KW


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

Alright, I'm set for spots, now just what to use and how to use it? I've been hung up becuase my truck has been in the shop and i need to make up for lost time. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Stop on in and introduce yourself at Aune Osborne site #13 anytime after Friday afternoon and I'll help you out. 

Captain Jay


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

kingwilly said:


> I doubt 10k people are going to drop everything and find that secret spot up at the Soo.


That secret was out almost 90 years ago:

*At the present time the best rainbow trout fishing in the world is the Rapids at the Canadian Soo. * Ernest Hemingway  August 28, 1920  Toronto Star Weekly


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Forget the fishing spots have you figured out which bars in Canada to go to. I think I spent my first two years in Canadian bars while at LSSU. I almost was granted political asylum by the Prime Minister because I was there so much. Although it was much easier to go back and forth back then.


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

Nah, i dont drink. Never held any appeal to me. My roomies on the otherhand....


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

went fishing yesterday, i wont say where but it was a very public spot (too many damn kids), caught 2 pinks and my buddy got one as well, kinda. I was landing it from a ladder and it jumped up and snagged the bottom of my pants with one of the hooks, which allowed it to flop off as it was attached to my rear. This left me with a swedish pimple on me bum... But, aside from that it went well.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

Forget the Canadian bars, unless you like to give your money away. Stay on the U S n A side, it will be about half of what you would spend on de udder side. A pizza and pitcher of beer will be about 60 bucks over in canada. Also if you buy beer at the beer store, you will pay a ton. A case of coors light and twelve Bradors ran around 50 bucks. If you pay in american, you will be charged more. PLUS, the states side is much nicer and prettier than the canadian side, in my opinion.

KW


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

When your only 19 thats the best option.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

Ohh.....yea....I forgot about college kids being 18-23 or so. I forgot what it was like to be that young.

KW


----------

